# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  FULL VIDEO Posing Guide.

## MrMent1on

I'm hoping you guys can view this. This will help a lot of you guys here who compete with your posing. Very well put together, excellent discription and narration.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/pose.htm

----------


## C_Bino

I hope Tank views this.

On a serious note, thank you MM. This will help many people. If someone can host the video on their own site than this should be a sticky in this forum no doubt about it.

----------


## stocky121

great post bro 



thank you

----------


## MrMent1on

> I hope Tank views this.
> 
> On a serious note, thank you MM. This will help many people. If someone can host the video on their own site than this should be a sticky in this forum no doubt about it.


I agree, definitely a STICKY.

----------


## doctorherb

Consider it STUCK

----------


## mwolffey

you are amazing ment...THANKS bro

----------


## MrMent1on

> you are amazing ment...THANKS bro


Just helping out my fellow brothers to do their best bro.

----------


## chest6

Yeah..Tank really needs to look at this rather than an arm across the lap pose

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Great post Bro!

----------


## H20Crazy

Excellent post....i will definitely use this for my first competition coming up in a few months.

----------


## ...aydn...

awesome  :Smilie:

----------


## johndjohn

wots the best roids 2 start with for the 1st time

----------


## D7M

> wots the best roids 2 start with for the 1st time


why don't you start your own thread in the QA section and we will help you sort out your choice of "roids".

----------


## zackle

Thanks for this.

----------


## Schmidty

life saver!!! i am about 10 wks out and have no clue how to pose. am i just nervous or is it kind of complicated???

----------

